# The Picture Riddle.....



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

What car is this?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

Volvo.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

A Volvo.........what?


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 29, 2010)

A Swedish Volvo.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

What kinda Volvo?


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going to go for Volvo 544


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope....


----------



## N4521U (Apr 29, 2010)

PV544 Volvo, 1959 was the first fitted with three point harness. Still searching for this one!!!!!!!! da**it


----------



## N4521U (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah you bugger, that's a 1959 Volvo poster! Yes? "Click clack, front and back"
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/motoring...elt-celebrates-50-years-lifesaving-today.html


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2010)

Can't remenber the number, but can 'see' the car. The model '404' keeps jumping into mind, but I'm probably wrong. At least i knew it was a Volvo, a Swedish car, from Sweden. (Of course, I was able to read the small text stamped on the seat belt mounting point which read 'Volvo, Sweden'.....got you searching now, haven't I?!!!)


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 30, 2010)

The only thing I could find with a similarly fat B-pillar was the PV444 and that's heading in the chronological wrong direction, so I guess no seat belt there


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

What Volvo car was sold together with 544?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2010)

The Duett?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Almost.....not that one another one.


----------



## Colin1 (May 1, 2010)

The PV121


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Yaaayyyyy....!! The Amazon! 

Your turn next mate!


----------



## Njaco (May 1, 2010)

whew, glad we could finally get past that one!


----------



## Colin1 (May 1, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Your turn next mate!


Yoiks, 
you never said anything about turns - I'll have to find something
anyone got anything feel free to jump the queue


----------



## Colin1 (May 1, 2010)

My entry:

10 points at stake here
5 points if you identify the car
5 points for the block

Fuel economy's for wimps...


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2010)

Mk2 Escort, Jaguar V12 ?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

No idea for car but Rolls Royce merlin V12....


----------



## Njaco (May 1, 2010)

1976 Ford Horton with a 627 Hydra-Flo engine. 12 Volt altenator gave it away.


----------



## Colin1 (May 1, 2010)

Car's a bit unfair to be honest
there's a lot of US/European members who've probably never even heard of one, let alone seen one and there's not alot of picture for even the Brit members to go on

Rover SD1

Lucky is sooooo close with the Rolls-Royce Merlin


think de-tuned...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Allison V12?


----------



## Colin1 (May 1, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Allison V12?


Nope


----------



## T Bolt (May 1, 2010)

Rolls-Royce Peregrine ?


----------



## Colin1 (May 1, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Rolls-Royce Peregrine?


Bloody hell
do any still exist? 
Might be worth a few bob...

No
but we are, at least, back on track

C'mon c'mon guys, Rolls-Royce Merlin... think de-tuned...


----------



## T Bolt (May 1, 2010)

The valve covers don't look quite right but I'll try the Griffon


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2010)

Dam I bet that sucker will haul some.....


----------



## Colin1 (May 1, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> The valve covers don't look quite right but I'll try the Griffon


The Griffon?
A de-tuned Merlin?

Be serious!!!


----------



## Colin1 (May 2, 2010)

OK
no more guesses? Anyone want me to call this one in?


----------



## Colin1 (May 4, 2010)

I'm pronouncing this one dead

Rolls-Royce Meteor

A Merlin without the supercharger, fast enough for me though...
It was used in tanks I believe


----------



## T Bolt (May 4, 2010)

No wonder I couldn't get it. I'd never even heard of a Meteor. And there I was searching through my library looking for a V-12 aircraft engine!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2010)

Time for another pic then folks.....


----------



## Colin1 (May 4, 2010)

Rolls-Royce Meteor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Colin1 (May 4, 2010)

Here's a better pic of the install during the build. As you can see, owing to the rearwards intrusion the dashboard is ancient history. Notwithstanding that, it's a tidy, professional job. It was featured, without a hint of irony, in a UK car mag called 'Practical Performance Car'


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2010)

Got to admit, in the first pic, the car didn't look like the SD1, but I should have known the engine! I've tripped over enough of them, laying alongside Centurions having a pack change at my mate's place!


----------



## T Bolt (May 4, 2010)

Here's a car I came across several months ago. A Merlin powered 55' Chevy.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIj2GVfua84_


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2010)

Somebody is demented AND has too much time on there hands!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2010)

....and money


----------



## bobbysocks (May 5, 2010)

the waste of a good 55......be like cutting up a perfectly good spit or stang to make a circus ride.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2010)

But you can never have too much horsepower!


----------



## T Bolt (May 5, 2010)

Think of the gas mileage though. $35 to drive a mile to the grocery store!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just thought that we could bring this one back.....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks German. Jumo something or other?


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

I think Terry's on the right track. Looks like an upside down, or should I say right side up Junkers Jumbo 211 or 213 but that's not it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Need to be one h*lluva aircraft to carry this engine......


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

ALCo Model 244 V-12 1600 Hp Turbosupercharged Diesel Locomotive Engine

The Internet is a wondrous thing...... after about an hour of searching!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

...and we have a winner! It looks at its best inside a RS-3, possibly!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's an RS-2 with that engine


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

See if anyone knows this one


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

It's a Load Man High Torque Engine !! For tractor use, or earth mover?


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

No, Automotive. Gasoline. U.S. Make. 1937 to 1954


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Buick, Olds or Pontiac me think.....


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

Wrong, Wrong, and um....Wrong


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2010)

How about a Jeep engine ?

Charles


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

No, GM


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

More clues:
1) I own one.
2) A slightly larger version was the engine in the first generation of a well known American sports car (This one is a dead giveaway)


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 30, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> More clues:
> 1) I own one


That ought to do it...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Never heard of any well-known American sports cars.........!! And with a sit-up-and-beg engine!?


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Is it a Winstone engine?


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's a picture of the slightly larger version of the engine in question installed in the first generation of that well known American sports car.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 30, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Here's a picture of the slightly larger version of the engine in question installed in the first generation of that well known American sports car.


That's porn...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

The engine in question installed in the year and make of my vehicle (Mine is much cleaner but I don't have a picture of it handy.)


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Is it a Winstone engine?



Sorry Colin, I just saw that post of yours. I don't know what a Winstone engine is but it definitely is not one.

I might have to think up another clue that won't totally give it away


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 1, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Sorry Colin, I just saw that post of yours. I don't know what a Winstone engine is but it definitely is not one


That's OK
it's an engine that GM came up with in the late 30s but I googled it, wouldn't know one if it ran up to me and barked


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 1, 2010)

Last clue and then I give up:

*Picture 1) * My truck which came standard with the engine in question. The larger version of the 'engine' was available as an option.
*Picture 2) * The sports car that came with the larger engine modified with triple carbs. 

Some one's got to get it this time!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

Seen the type of truck before, haven't a clue what the car is!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Blue Flame Straight Six?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 2, 2010)

Almost there Jan!
The Blue flame 235 engine is the one in the 1953 to 1955 Corvette. Yes Terry it's a Corvette'! The engine in question is the for-runner of the 235 and was the standard engine for my 1950 chevy pickup.
*Picture 1)* The Blue Flame 235
*Picture 2)* The engine in question


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Stove Bolt? Thrift King?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 3, 2010)

Close enough Jan! Chevy 216 Thriftmaster. Also nicknamed the Stovebolt after the bolts that held on the cover for the lifters. 
Very simple engine. I burned out the bearings in mine a year after I bought the truck. The only mechanical work I had done before that was changing oil, but I managed to pull it, take it apart, and put it back together again and it actually started right up!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

They were beautiful back then, the engines, all kinds of colours! 8)


----------



## ccheese (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice engine.....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Close enough Jan! Chevy 216 Thriftmaster. Also nicknamed the Stovebolt after the bolts that held on the cover for the lifters.
> Very simple engine. I burned out the bearings in mine a year after I bought the truck. The only mechanical work I had done before that was changing oil, but I managed to pull it, take it apart, and put it back together again and it actually started right up!!



NEVER be able to do that nowadays!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 5, 2010)

That's the truth, even 20 years ago. I attempted to change the spark plugs on my wifes 86 Pontiac about 15 years ago and could only get to 4 of the six plugs! and it has only gotten worse. Now you open up the hood and can't even see the engine!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2010)

A-fricken-men!

I sometimes miss the simple days.


----------

